# Surgery On The Back



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most of the people who have been on a Northeast rally this season know I have been having back problems this year. Therapy and 3 Epidurals have not worked so surgery is my next step. They tell me I have 4 bulging discs, 2 severe, 2 moderate. The bulging discs are pinching the nerves giving me moderate to severe pains in both legs since Feb. Tomorrow, Fri at 1 I will be getting the surgery and hopefully relief.

Could be a one night stay but more than likely 2 at the hospital, after 1 month therapy starts. They won t let me even drive the Fire Truck for 3 months.









John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! God bless, John. Make sure someone remembers to post the results! Take care! Oops! I almost forgot to mention that my son (Grunt0311) had back surgery a couple of years ago. He had some issues early on but is doing absolutely great now! Please don't get discourage if it takes a bit and, above all, behave yourself and follow doctor's orders!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I will be showering you & the surgeon with my prayers








Praying for a successful surgery & speedy recovery.









Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

John, I hope you get the rest and recovery you need. That firetruck and the Outback mods will just have to wait. Best luck to you. We need you all rested up for those big rallies next year.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Take care John! I know how much you have been hurting, and you will be in our thoughts.
Hang in there, buddy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Good luck to you!








My DH had 3 different back surgeries for a ruptured disk.
Actually the same disk ruptured three seperate times.

I know what they do for a ruptured disk but
what so they do for a bulging disk(s)?

Please make sure someone posts your progress...

MaeJae


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Good luck! I have several friends who have gone through that surgery (Paratroopers & Fire Fighters - go figure), and while it was no cake-walk - they're all glad they did it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck John. Hopefully this will be a thing of the past and you can get back to normal.

Now we Outbackers need to take up a collection to get John a wireless laptop so he can continue to help everyone on Outbackers.com while he's in the hospital. I thought about a desktop but that might be too heavy on his back









Keeps us posted and were praying for your speedy recovery.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, John - now you have no choice!

*YOU MUST BEHAVE YOURSELF*

and

actually do what other people tell you to do...no arguing...no ignoring!!!!

(THAT could be the toughest part of this for you....)

God speed, my friend!

Wolfie

btw, remember all that good energy and positive thought that was sent our way? I promised to pass it on when we made it through....it's all coming your way now!!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Good luck John,

We'll all be saying an extra prayer for a safe surgery and a speedy recovery! Give me Patty's # so I can comfort her too









Take care!
Clare


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> btw, remember all that good energy and positive thought that was sent our way? I promised to pass it on when we made it through....it's all coming your way now!!!!


Way to pay it forward Wolfie.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

May the Good Lord guide your skilled surgeon's hands and give you a wonderful result.

Dan


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Best of luck to you John. We'll all be pulling for you.
Here's to a successful and speedy recovery


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Best wishes John, 
Hope everything goes as planned and you soon find yourself behind the wheel of that fire truck once again.

Greg


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Good luck and we'll see you on the forum soon!

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

John,

Wish you the best of luck. Get well fast.

Mike C


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hurry up and get well springs coming









Now paging: dr.winteroff

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

John,

Our prayers will include you and the surgeon.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Best wishes to your wife while she waits, may God give her peace.

Rita


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Good luck Brother,
the Neuro docs have saved the careers of several of our brothers, you will be amazed at how much better you will feel in a couple of weeks...................but keep your head up..................it takes weeks to get where you want to be................keep us posted on how you are recovering.
I've taken some bitter falls with an airpack on and understand the discomfort you are in way too well...............................

MK


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

John I pray for a successful surgery and a fast recovery. You should have plenty of time to be with us on Outbackers.com and we might get some interesting responses while you are on pain meds.

Take care and keep us posted, look forward to hearing how you are pain free.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John 
I truely hope everything goes well and the surgery is very sucessful and the pain you have been having 
will go away once and for all
Take care of yourself and don't push yourself it will take some time
We will be praying for a full recovery and a speedy return

Don & Family


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi John,

The pain you describe is exactly what my dh had prior to his surgery. Minutes after he was in recovery, he was pain free. I sincerely hope the same for you and have confidence that this will be the case.

Please let us know how you are feeling as soon as you are able. We're all praying for you









Dawn


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Best wishes for a safe surgery and speedy recovery.

Take care John.

Wayne


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Talked to John a few hours ago and he asked me to post an update, he had just gotten home from the hospital. His surgery went well and he is feeling better other than being pretty sore where the surgery was. Now it's rest and recovery







.

I'm sure he'll be back on the site as soon as he's feeling a little better







.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Talked to John a few hours ago and he asked me to post an update, he had just gotten home from the hospital. His surgery went well and he is feeling better other than being pretty sore where the surgery was. Now it's rest and recovery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update....









Glad everything went well.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mike. Don't know how I missed this thread.

Glad to hear all went well John. Now, on to a speedy recovery.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi John









Glad to hear your surgery went so well. Hurry back, you're missed around here









Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great news Mike!








I know they will not be able to keep John down for long!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's GREAT news, Mike!!! Thanks for the update!!!

Ah .... the strength of positive Outbacker energy!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hurry back John- we miss your wisdom, oh wise one...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well and John is home
Thanks for the update Mike
Get back as soon as you feel better John

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

THANK YOU all.

I arrived home mon at 6 pm. They held me longer because of fever just over 100 and spasms in my back. I can tell you one thing that never changes is the food, it is terrible.I stiill have plenty fo pain around the wound area. They shaved the bone of 3 discs to leave room for the nerves to get thru. When he got in there, he found it to be as bad as I felt. hey wheeled me in the operating room at 12 pm and I woke up in recovery at 5 pm. My son set up his laptop for me so I do not have to sit at a desk..

I called Mike when I got home to get a update on here yesterday because I knew I said it would be one night and it ended up being 3. It was funny tho that 5 min later Tami called the house to try and get an answer. Getting up was not easy so I knew she would understand..Thanks all again









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

John, glad to hear you made it home yesterday. What took you so long to start posting?









Best luck for a speedy recovery and hope you fell 100% soon.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> THANK YOU all.
> 
> I arrived home mon at 6 pm. They held me longer because of fever just over 100 and spasms in my back. I can tell you one thing that never changes is the food, it is terrible.I stiill have plenty fo pain around the wound area. They shaved the bone of 3 discs to leave room for the nerves to get thru. When he got in there, he found it to be as bad as I felt. hey wheeled me in the operating room at 12 pm and I woke up in recovery at 5 pm. My son set up his laptop for me so I do not have to sit at a desk..
> 
> ...


Hi, John!
I was off, while this was going on, and just saw it. You better be glad you explained that your son set up the laptop so you didn't have to sit to post!! I was fixing to get you GOOD for sitting down to use the puter!!








You do what you're supposed to (like men really are gonna do.....







......just like us nurses







) and take care of yourself. 
Know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers!!
Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad that everything is going well. We are we are here for you.

Gary


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Glad to hear you are doing well.. Do what they tell you to even if it hurts


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear your home safe and somewhat sound.









Looking forward to meeting you next summer at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad to hear you are home John, and the recovery is underway!








Now just take it easy and try not to do too much, too soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats what I keep telling myself, not too much posting right away.....take it easy.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats what I keep telling myself, not too much posting right away.....take it easy.


Come on Big Guy, suck it up!!!

Glad to hear everything went well.

Maybe now we can get through a Rally without you complaining about your back!!
















Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Maybe now we can get through a Rally without you complaining about your back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO







I'd like that


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery.

We will pray that you will heal well.


----------

